# My HMPK boys! *VERY pic heavy*



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Soo I wasn't going to get anymore fish, buttt I couldn't NOT take these gorgeous boys home and you'll see why.lol ;-) I don't have names for either of them yet, so if a name pops out, please share.  Is the second one an orange butterfly? He's not red (I had to use the flash on both of them). He's orangish/pinkish. Sorry for all the pictures.lol They're just SO adorable and I'm sooo excited to have 2 HMPK's. I know, I know, I'm a dork. :roll:


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

-waanttt-

-waaaaannnnttttt-


Dx


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

WAO! They are beautiful! You took great pictures


----------



## Jennyinurmouth (Apr 6, 2010)

I like! I love the first ones sparkly color! and the second is beautiful as well!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks!!  I used my Nikon D40 this time.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Amazing pics and boys!!!! The first boy is a blue masked boy (LOVE HIM) and I wouldn't call the other one a butterfly... 

The name Lancelot pops into my mind for the blue one..


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG Blue Dragon!! That is a color I'm dying to work with!! Lucky! I love them!! The second guy is gorgeous too! He's like an orangy goldy pinky! No idea what to call him! lol


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Lancelot is a great name! I'll think about it.  Yeah, the second boy is kinda like a mutt.lol I thought he was a butterfly because he has white on the edges of his fins. Some pictures you can't really see it because I had to use the flash.


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

both look stunning. love your 1st lil boy. blue is my fav color :-D


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Very pretty boys you got there. 

Strawberry and Blueberry (kinda lame but that's what popped into my head)


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

They are very pretty boys.


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

Wow they are GORGEOUS!!! I think that first one is a dragon!! Where did you get them??


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks!!  Calmwaters where have you been??!! Welcome back!  Yup, the first one is a dragon. I got them at a Petco an hour away from where I live.


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

wow!! I can't wait until my petco gets the new line in!! I keep going in each week, but nothing yet... grrr! Were most of the HMPKs dragons??


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

There were about 5 or 6. There was a gorgeous silver dragon with red fins, but I couldn't get 3. They also had HMDBT's which I've never seen before. The Petco nearest to me doesn't have HMPK's yet.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Stunning boys!


----------



## NIB BETTA (Apr 21, 2010)

They are stunning. I can't believe you got them from PETCO.

That's it, you have just showed me a "sign", I need to own at least one HMPK.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Lol! Thanks.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

I've decided to name the blue dragon Merlot and the orange/pink one Bacardi. I think I'm going to start an alcoholic named theme.lol I know the color of the alcohol doesn't match their color, but I don't care.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Do you have any idea how jealous I am????
They are gorgeous... Can you send them to me? XD


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

Gorgeous!!! I am so jealous! I can never find HMPKs around here. I love their colors. I have seen ones like the 2nd one that were called gold/red but I am not sure of the real name of the coloring. Might have some "metallic" type of genes, like copper in the lines or something. I could be wayyy off though. lol


----------



## xswornxoffxjello (Mar 18, 2010)

mysquishy said:


> Gorgeous!!! I am so jealous! I can never find HMPKs around here.


 It must be just the East Coast that's getting new fish . . . :roll:
They are STUNNING . . . :-D


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Thank you! Sorry, I'm gonna keep these little guys.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

VERY VERY handsome boys!!!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks Jayy.


----------



## Zoelie (May 14, 2010)

they are so pretty  Also wanted to tell you that I got a good laugh out of the "I prefer to live alone" sign XD


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Lol! I always get a kick out of that too.


----------



## BartTheFish (Jun 15, 2010)

They are both amazing. And the sign 'I prefer to live alone' HYSTERICAL!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks!lol Just thought I'd give an update, they're both doing great. They ate right away and are swimming around enjoying their new homes. Merlot LOVES swimming around a leaf, it's the funniest thing! He just keeps going around it. I wish I could video tape it. My sister and I sat there watching him for like 10 minutes and couldn't stop laughing.


----------



## ashitaka6 (May 17, 2010)

Very handsome boys! ^.^.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Dork LOL just kidding.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Lol! He's just so cute going around and around the leaf.hehe


----------

